# Outdoor Faucet



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is a photo of a new outdoor faucet from my dealer. Thought I would post what it looks like new. It took around a week total time to have it shipped. I paid less than the price in the photo.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good going BlueWedge








Bet you'll be glad to get that repair completed!
Spring's just around the corner


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Good going BlueWedge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already dewinterized and camping... the mods have started ready...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Did you have it shipped to you or did you pick it up? I have the same problem you have had (lucky you) and need an outdoor faucet. If your dealer shipped it, can you give me the name and number? I'll call my dealer too but it won't hurt to shop the price.

Scott


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Did you have it shipped to you or did you pick it up? I have the same problem you have had (lucky you) and need an outdoor faucet. If your dealer shipped it, can you give me the name and number? I'll call my dealer too but it won't hurt to shop the price.
> 
> Scott


I went and picked it up at my dealer. They ordered it from the factory. They gave me a discount because I purchased the trailer from them. I assume the sticker was from the factory ? This thing is kind of a unique part.

From what I understand you have to order parts through a dealer.

Here is what the label says

FAUCET EXT KTCHN
barcode
184573

$45.70

It was easier to order than I thought it would be.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

I had to order the same thing this weekend, did we make the same winterizing oooppsss. Thought I let the pink stuff run thru long enough but the cold water side cracked.

When I went to the local RV dealer parts department they had to call Keystone. Keystone told them the part number had been changed to 213321, the old part number would work for a little while longer though.

Might be worth noting in your camper book.

Dave


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I guess I must not have blown out the outside kitchen faucet. I swore I did ?

The outside faucet has one way check valves (the brass parts in the photo) so it you don't fill it with pink stuff or blow them out they will freeze because they won't drain.

New part numbers mean upgraded parts ? The new one is exactly the same except the new check valves are made by camco.


----------

